# OAK Ridge



## dieselscout80 (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought a Oak Ridge fireplace insert and we are going to install it in our masonary fireplace.

The outlet of the insert is 12" x 8.125" which is about 96 square inches. Our chimney is lined with tile that is 11" x 10.25" which is about 110 square inches, but it looks it's not lined all the way down.

We are in South Carolina do we need to line our chimney?

How can I make an adapter to connect the insert to chimney pipe?


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2012)

It sounds like you'll definitely need to line the chimney. Get the chimney swept first. 

I'm not sure if there is an adapter for this size. It will take some searching or having a custom adapter fabricated.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Oct 18, 2012)

How big of a liner should I use?

The masonary chimney is about 13' tall.

I'm thinking 8", but if I could use 6" it would make it easier to get it through the masonary chimney's damper and it would be less money too.


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2012)

I would go 8" on the liner. But then, truth be told, I wouldn't be installing an old stove.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Oct 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> I would go 8" on the liner. But then, truth be told, I wouldn't be installing an old stove.


 
Thanks this is a temporary insert because we are thinking about removing the current fireplace and installing another one in a better location.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to go with 6" for this reason. The exit of the insert is larger, but the opening to the exit is blocked by a plate that is mounted to back wall of the chamber at a 45° to the top of the chamber (closer to the front of the chamber on the top). This plate prevents looking straight out the top of the insert and creates two opening to the exit that are triangular shaped 4"x7", so the two openings when combined equal a 4"x7" rectangle with a area of 28 square inch just like six inch round pipe.

Would you insulate a liner in South Carolina note the existing masonry chimney is an exterior chimney see attached pic.

Here is some measurements of the insert and pics.

Door opening 13"x20"
Firebox width 23" minus firebrick
Firebox height 20.5" minus firebrick
Firebox depth 18" (front to back) minus firebrick
Firebrick thickness 1.25"

First pic is looking down through the insert's flue opening.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the inside of the chimney from top looking down and up through the damper.


----------

